# Humping, bleeding and other bunny problems



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I can't believe I forgot to ask this last night...but it actually happened two nights ago when I had closedd the computer down.

Basically I have been letting Cream, Cookie and the babies run around in my kitchen. I am never more than a few metres away and so far there don't seem to be many problems! All the babies seem to be girls...but think I am gonna have to get that checked by a vet! The babies are curious about him and he seem gentle with them. And Cookie and Cream (former lovers  ) quite often lie together. However....he seem on a constant mission to hump her. I have only bonded 2 buns and Gus (castrated male) for about half hour did hump her...but then that's been it. Is this normal. I have seen Cookie taking it...but then I have seem a few clumps of fur which I though were Cream's...but then the other night a saw Cream hanging onto Cookie's rump fur.

Other thing is I blocked the stairs...but part of blockage fell away. Cream I know was upstairs in the end but one of my babies had gone onto the bottom step. But I only found Cream sized droppings up so think he was only one who went up! Anyways there were blood spots over my carpet...not loads...I'd say about 15 spots. And not where Creeam was lying near my radiator...just to confuse the issue. I got everyone out and using white kitchen towel blotted them all with it but not one of them were bleeding from anywhere. Only thing was Cream's little erm...penis...looked a bit sore...but don't think it was bleeding.

OK wow essay!!

What I am asking is 

1. Is it normal for this continuous humping? They don't live together yet so could it just be it happens till they do?

2. Are the baby girls safe from humping?

3. What could be the causes of the blood spots?

Sorry guys...but thanks for any advice/help!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

im not sure about the blood, could some one have nipped too hard?

as for the humping, everytime you reseperate them, you are in effect breaking the bond, so whenever you pop them back together they need to re assert who is boss

how old are the bubbas now?


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2011)

Are you sure no one pulled a claw?
As for the humping, what miss said lol


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> im not sure about the blood, could some one have nipped too hard?
> 
> as for the humping, everytime you reseperate them, you are in effect breaking the bond, so whenever you pop them back together they need to re assert who is boss
> 
> how old are the bubbas now?





B3rnie said:


> Are you sure no one pulled a claw?
> As for the humping, what miss said lol


Ahhh OK so should I not be putting them together until they are living together?

Claws were the first thing I looked at...they all seem fine. Plus the blood was quite a pink colour. First wondered if if was menstrual blood...not sure if rabbits bleed...I know they don't have a cycle but...well was guessing lol.

Babies are 10 weeks tomorrow


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2011)

niki87 said:


> Ahhh OK so should I not be putting them together until they are living together?
> 
> Claws were the first thing I looked at...they all seem fine. Plus the blood was quite a pink colour. First wondered if if was menstrual blood...not sure if rabbits bleed...I know they don't have a cycle but...well was guessing lol.
> 
> Babies are 10 weeks tomorrow


Sounds like red wee to me lol

(rabbits don't bleed as they don't have seasons )


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

no rabbits dont bleed in a cycle, they are induced ovulators and as such dont have seasons

if they are all females you should be fine to bond them properly know though, if you have any males in the group you will need to split them out pretty soon though (12 is really the maximum to keep bucks with does)


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Sounds like red wee to me lol
> 
> (rabbits don't bleed as they don't have seasons )


Ahhh ok...though was in little spots that's what confused me! Lol!



Lil Miss said:


> no rabbits dont bleed in a cycle, they are induced ovulators and as such dont have seasons
> 
> if they are all females you should be fine to bond them properly know though, if you have any males in the group you will need to split them out pretty soon though (12 is really the maximum to keep bucks with does)


I know...I was convinced I had 4 girls...but looking at Cream...what is supposed to be a little circular hole wasn't very circular! So has thrown me. They all have slits!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Ahhh ok...though was in little spots that's what confused me! Lol!
> 
> I know...I was convinced I had 4 girls...but looking at Cream...what is supposed to be a little circular hole wasn't very circular! So has thrown me. They all have slits!


shame your not nearer, i would pop round and have a look for you, having said that, maybe its a good thing your not closer, i would loose mr fudgeykins LOL

its not about the shape of the hole, its about distance between the holes and the shape of their actual bits :lol:
have you looked at some sexing pics online?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> shame your not nearer, i would pop round and have a look for you, having said that, maybe its a good thing your not closer, i would loose mr fudgeykins LOL
> 
> its not about the shape of the hole, its about distance between the holes and the shape of their actual bits :lol:
> have you looked at some sexing pics online?


Yes they were all saying that boys had little tubes and girls had slits at the end of the protusion thing!!!!!!!! Oh so it's like sexing rodents then! Right will re sex when little un is in bed!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2011)

niki87 said:


> Yes they were all saying that boys had little tubes and girls had slits at the end of the protusion thing!!!!!!!! Oh so it's like sexing rodents then! Right will re sex when little un is in bed!!!


Here is a link to some pics How to Sex Your Rabbits
Thought it might help with pictures to compare lol


----------

